# Destin POMPS??



## RED_DAWG (Feb 1, 2017)

Are they here in Destin yet? What's the word??


----------



## Fifty950 (Nov 8, 2016)

Im interested to know also.


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

No pomps yet, water is still pretty cold especially after this front. You'll see people trying off the beach and some may catch some black drum or redfish, but that's about it. 2 weeks or so it should be pretty good.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

>68 degrees is the magic number


----------



## RED_DAWG (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks for the replies guys!


----------



## g40 (Apr 27, 2014)

A couple of weeks ago I went 2 for 2 and they were both big. 4.3 and 4.7 on a digital kitchen scale. I never postedthe pics as I totally forgot. Both on shrimp and fish bites.


----------



## Floridaboater (Aug 25, 2016)

The bite is on fire been sight casting for then with pomp jigs from my boat along okaloosa island. Caught 6 the other day in about 30 minutes.


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Got 3 today, live sandlfeas, 4 oz weight, 60-70 yards out.


----------

